# Santa



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Been in and out of forums lately. Haven't posted in awhile. Although I have to say that there is some incredible work being done. Sarah and stanya. Wow some really great stuff. Well, haven't been drawing much, but here is a partially finished santa i am working on.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You're off to great start. It looks like me.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks. Little stressed about the beard, but happy with it so far.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Just keep telling myself if i struggle through the beard, or blow it it will throw the whole thing off. You know the moment you question your abilities, and when done go why did ever worry. At least i go through a series of oh i messed that up bad hope i can recover. Then find out it was all good as the drawing progresses.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah. My wife tells me that the harsh critique of myself is what pushes me and why every drawing is better than the last.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

That look's stunning so far, no doubt it's going to look super, and thank's for what you wrote about me & Stanya btw, very much appreciated it


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Got a little more done. Guess I better speed up lol.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Superb!!! Great work.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Got about 3/4 of beard done.


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

It's looking awesome so far. ^^ 

I can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Such LIFE and JOY in this piece. It makes you smile just to look at it. Rarely does a piece carry such happiness with it and bring so much joy to people.. You are just outdoing yourself on it. 

I suggest you finish this and start making Christmas cards out of it. You might make yourself a little moolah next Christmas.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

well not totally happy with the beard. was a good learning experience though


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rykal said:


> well not totally happy with the beard. was a good learning experience though


It is a learning experience and based off my own experiences I can tell you that there has been many a time I have been unhappy with a particular aspect of a drawing UNTIL I see the whole drawing together. You might not like that beard right now but wait until the rest of the drawing is done and see how it all melds together. I liken it to a puzzle. This is just a piece of the puzzle but you don't realize the whole impact until the puzzle is put together - same with a drawing.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

very nice work,, I can imagine how hard it is to draw highlight all over on a drawing, so far it does looks amazing,,im sure it will be a nice piece once is done. Thank you for your comment, me and Sarah and not just us but most of us here working long hard hours on each and one of our drawings to make it look as good as we want it from the beginning, and im pretty sure that with every single picture we all learn more and more and putting all what we have gained to the next one, so they all look even better,, and I guess that is what is our engine for creating more and more artworks.
Looking forward to c the final piece of ur santa.


----------

